# ghost knife acting weird



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i recently got a black ghost knife fish and put him in my spare 10g for overnight till i moved him. but this morning he was just laying on his side. so i stuck in the net to see if he was alive and he popped back to life. so i thought he was sleeping. but while he was in the 10g i added 2 tbs of salt to the tank for the puffer fish and cause the tank was cycling. i also added in gravel from an establied tank to hel[p with the cycle. but after i move him inot my 30 breeder tank he still is acting funny like he just rest against things and his fins dont move at all. he was eating and swimming fine saturday and sunday and eating well but now he seems sick. i have added salt into the 30 breeder but not 6 tbs but only 5 tbs cause i didnt want to overdoes

any body know what could be wrong

the 30 breeder is an old tank that has been running for a long time with bacteria and all in it

please help

thanks


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i dont think you have a problem with your water i think the fish it just really stressed out from being moved so many times. just do some ph and nitrate test to make sure your water is good. keep a close eye on him i hope all comes out ok


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> i dont think you have a problem with your water i think the fish it just really stressed out from being moved so many times. just do some ph and nitrate test to make sure your water is good. keep a close eye on him i hope all comes out ok


 I 100% agree, but to be sure do a 30% water change, test the water, turn off the lights and add some cover for it to hide in, and leave it be for a day or two









also got any pics?


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn, no fear...they are a BUNCH of us who have been in the same boat!

Fish can lose their protective slime coating during handling, thereby reducing their natural defense against pathogens (viruses). Loss of scales or cuts are even a more dramatic invitation to infection or direct mortality due to injury.

Sudden water temperature changes can attribute to fish stress. Try to avoid direct water temperature changes of greater than 5 degrees Fahrenheit when moving fish from one environment to another. If large differences in water temperatures exist, then gradual tempering to acclimate them is important. Fish can be acclimated to a 10 degree Fahrenheit change in about 20 minutes by slowly mixing waters to equalize temperature. A sudden pH shock may also be harmful, especially to young fish. Within the range of pH 6 to 9, a pH shift of less than 2 units can be tolerated by most fish. If a large difference in pH exists water can be mixed to gradually acclimate fish.

When possible, it is better to harvest and move fish during the cooler parts of the day, and avoid long exposure to strong sunlight. Avoid leaving fish in the sun if they are in small containers, as the water will warm quickly.

Like matt and Innes said, be careful with water changes and nutrient additions. Stress coat is your friend (weed for fish), but don't go overboard. Hope everything works out man. :sad:


----------



## munky2000r (Sep 15, 2003)

my spilo was very stressed out when i frist got him, i added some salt, stress coat, and shut the lights off and he was fine after a day.... if your fishie doesnt get better, maybe he has some kind other illness?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you're all right about the stress. 
Turn the lights out and give the black ghost knife a small place to hide such as a narrow PCV pipe or reptile hide-log and he'll be far less stressed.


----------

